# New Hooser beekeeper getting started



## AndBee (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Doug, I live in Indiana also, but use the Landstrom hive. I have seen that there is a new hive producer online for the TBH called BeeThinking, they are offering a have today at a $100 discount.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

If you are thinking about a Top Bar hive, there is no need to buy one. You can build your own with little more than a handsaw, if that's all you have available:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm


----------



## Doug Caister (Dec 31, 2012)

I was thinking about building one either using those plans or the biobees plan or more recently the 1/2 barrel hive has caught my interest because it looks like I could use a medium nuc instead of packaged bees which might be better, but I am not sure. What do you think?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you considered a horizontal hive?
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshorizontalhives.htm

Easy to build, can be used with just top bars, or if you size it correctly, could also be used with Lang frames. Since you haven't decided between a TBH and Lang yet, this lets you get started and be able to fairly easily convert either way, once you have some experience.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Doug!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome! Awesome site.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Howdy Doug, welcome to beekeeping.

In your thread title, I think you meant, "Hoosier".


----------



## beegeorge (Apr 19, 2012)

I bought Dwight Mangum's book and built 5 hives for under $200, now thats quite economical,, now I still need to build feeders and such,, but for those who want to start on a shoe string budget,, its a start,

one thing,, it can be a little difficult to extract,, so many crush the comb,,


----------



## Doug Caister (Dec 31, 2012)

Good catch Joseph! Yes, my bad for typing too fast!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

If you're thinking about a TBH, drive over to Graham's BeeWorks in Morgantown and have a chat with Roger Graham (call first).
http://www.grahamsbeeworks.com/
Roger has experiemented with different TBH designs in conjunction with some military initiatives at Camp Atterbury, including some half-barrel designs. I've bought a lot of packages, nucs, queens and equipment from them over the years. 

I'd also like to invite you to our local bee club, the 10oClockBeeline. Very informal group: no officers, dues, agenda - we just talk about beekeeping. We meet at the library in Nashville on the 2nd Monday of the month (however we take off the winter months since driving in Brown County can be dicey in the winter). We've got a number of members from the Sweetwater-Edinburgh area.You can sign up to be on our email list here:
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/10oclockbeeline/

Hope we can meet sometime,
Mark


----------



## Doug Caister (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Mark,

I just joined your Yahoo group. Then you guys are not meeting this month? If not, when will be the first meeting?

Doug


----------

